# For sale - Marmorkrebs, the self-cloning crayfish!



## Kristina

Well, one of my big females is berried again and it is time to find some homes for her last batch.

If you don't know what a Marmorkrebs is, it is a very unusual crayfish, and in fact a very unusual animal. They were first "discovered" in a pet shop in Germany. It is unclear whether they were the result of captive breeding or if they came from a wild source.

What makes these guys so special is that they are NOT guys at all  Every single member of the species is born FEMALE. All of them. Every one.

So how do they produce young?

Females are able to reproduce by creating CLONES of themselves. Each tiny offspring resembles her mother and is a genetic copy. 

Four adults can easily be housed in a ten gallon aquarium with adequate filtration and plenty of hiding spots. But remember - they WILL have babies, and lots! Each one is capable of producing 400-1000 young at a time, although younger crays will have smaller clutches initially.

They are mostly vegetarian and can be housed in tropical community tanks. The fish are more of a threat to baby crays than the crays are to any of the fish. If you have live plants, however, they will shear off leaves and stems and make meals of them.

They make great feeders if you have large carnivorous fish or turtles. They also make captivating pets. I love when I feed them and watch literally hundreds come creeping out of their little hidey-holes to grab a pellet, and then they sit around, each one holding its "treasure" and having a meal 

For more information, visit http://www.marbledcrayfish.com/marbledcrayfish/Welcome.html

Please make sure to look at the pricing section of the above website 

I am offering them for -

1 - $5
2 - $10
3 - $15
4 - $20
6 - $25

These are young crays, ranging from about 1/2" to 1".

Shipping is $10 for priority mail for up to 6 crays. I ship Saturday morning and most will receive their crays on Monday. The buyer is welcome to choose overnight express shipping. In that case they will be shipped Monday for Tuesday delivery, and the buyer is responsible for all charges. 

Here are some pictures of my original adult, along with a short video.






















[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64H-GrtqrLE[/youtube]


----------



## Conrad

I sent this to a friend. Do you have many left?


----------



## Kristina

Just posted them, I have several dozen, and probably more than I think I do, lol!


----------



## Benjamin

What temps do they need/prefer?


----------



## Kristina

They are pretty easy going as far as temps. I currently keep mine at room temperature, and they do just fine up to 82*-83 or so. They grow faster in warm water, but it also shortens their life span. They live longer at room temp.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Thanks Kristina, I ordered some, They will be a new food source ( in several months )for my sliders, I am raising some(18) het albino RES and these will help cut the food cost, Len


----------



## dmmj

what size are the ones you are selling?


----------



## Kristina

They range in size from 1/2" to an inch.


----------



## dmmj

Sorry I saw the size listed in the OP.


----------

